# bilge pump/float switch 3rd wire



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

ive got a rule bilge pump with a float switch. the two units are wired together. coming out of the connection there are 3 wires. it appears that one is red and the other two are black... the pump runs w/red and one black connected... what is the third wire for? Do you wire yours to a three way switch (off on auto) or just leave it on perm. auto?

thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

In theory, most bilge pumps should be wired for both manual and float switch operation. The float switch is generally used when the boat is unattended. The manual switch allows you to overide the float, if the bilge has just a bit of water in it, less than needed to activate the float switch, but possibly enough to need pumping out.

*Having an off position is really useful.* For instance, say you spill some diesel fuel into the bilge-you would want to turn the bilge pump off so as not to pump diesel overboard and incur a large EPA environmental remediation fine.  It can also be useful in the spring, when cleaning the bilge, and you don't want to have the mixture of water and detergent pumped overboard.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

SD has got it, if you connect the red and either of the blacks to juice the pump will run. 

What you need to do now is wire one to a switch marked "Manual" and the other via the float switch to a switch marked "Auto". When you leave the boat with the float switch keeping an eye, you switch on the Auto. If you want to manually pump whatever is in the bilge, switch on the Manual.


----------



## PhilipStevens (Mar 24, 2002)

QuickMick said:


> ive got a rule bilge pump with a float switch. the two units are wired together. coming out of the connection there are 3 wires. it appears that one is red and the other two are black... the pump runs w/red and one black connected... what is the third wire for? Do you wire yours to a three way switch (off on auto) or just leave it on perm. auto?
> 
> thanks


See my previous post with operating/connection instructions and wiring diagram -
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/electrical-systems/66656-rule-bilge-pump-switch.html










regards,
Philip


----------

